# Best, cheapest online gun dealers?



## panteramatt

Im shopping for a new semi .22 and .40 handgun. I live in NJ and Ive shopped a few local places but their prices seem pretty high. Ive shopped cheaper than dirt but they dont ship to NJ. Just found CDNNsports and they seem really resonable even with shipping and ffl transfer fees. Can you guys lead me to some more online places and some good spots for used guns?


----------



## bruce333

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26208-favorite-online-gun-dealer.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/29119-where-best-place-s-buy-gun-online.html


----------



## panteramatt

Thanx Bruce, that will keep me busy for a while!


----------



## onebigelf

I just got a gun catalog from Cheaper Than Dirt. Depends on what you are looking for. Some guns they have a super price on, some not so much.

John


----------



## lp04

Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop


----------



## panteramatt

Yea, cheaper than dirt wont ship to NJ for some reason.


----------



## bearone2

jet guns, buds, tgs


----------



## berettabone

Bud's...Gunbroker


----------



## prof_fate

Make sure you get all the prices up front. Here dealers want $40 for the transfer and $5 for the BG check (state fee I assume?), plus I'm guessing shipping to the store and I've read it has to be overnight shipping (federal law on that?) and you'll want it insured, so $30 or more for that.

Add the $70-80 to the online price and see if you can get your local dealer to match the price. I didn't ask but the local guy was only $10 more than the online/ship/transfer would be and I'd rather he make the buck than some distant big box wholesaler type place.


----------



## chessail77

Bud's and Summit.......JJ


----------



## cashinin

I Don't think any one online dealer offers the best price on everything all the time but Buds offers consistently low prices and cheaper than dirt..since they started carrying guns have some good prices...I bought from many of them and I research everything I buy...Jet and Grab a gun have some good prices...cdnn has very good prices on limited guns and accessories but they sell out quick...And of coarse gun broker is a catch all that gets you in touch with many dealers across the country....International gun auctions and Auction arms are good if you`re looking for vintage ar collectable guns

As long as you don`t have to have the gun immediately the Internet is the place to buy...I have the luxury of having a $10 FFL so I save a lot of money over the LGS when you add everything and the sales taxes involved.


----------



## Cat

Ya there is some things a little better on pricing. We save about 15-20.00 bucks on some things. But here is where they get that back on,And then some. Shipping & Handling. Sad some of you don't have a academy store in your state.The pricing on pistols is about the same,Some what higher. It's their firearms & Hunting accessories,Where they have great pricing on.There site page,Don't show everything they have.They sale the big range bag 5.11 for 59.95.And on 5.11 site is 119.99 And have to pay for S/H on top of it. But I seen it on ebay for 79.95 called (Allen master tactical range bag black 1079).

Just let you people know this same bag is at the Academy store 59.95. I own two, Great range bags.

Range Bags | Range Ready Bag | 5.11 Tactical

Academy - Academy Home

eBay My World - scopestop This is the store on ebay,That has them for 79.95

So if anyone looking for a nice big range bag.


----------



## prof_fate

Not sure the issue but one dealer here next to the $40 fee sign has a bigger one that says they will not do business with Buds, no way no how do not ask. I didn't ask.


----------



## Charlie

Bud's usually ships free. Most of the guns on their website indicate this and if it does, the price you see is the total you'll pay to Bud's. I've had many good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

panteramatt said:


> Im shopping for a new semi .22 and .40 handgun. I live in NJ and Ive shopped a few local places but their prices seem pretty high. Ive shopped cheaper than dirt but they dont ship to NJ. Just found CDNNsports and they seem really resonable even with shipping and ffl transfer fees. Can you guys lead me to some more online places and some good spots for used guns?


If you want to do some quick comparisons from your computer chair, try Davidson's Gun Genie at

www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.

"Find" your gun, and it will show you a picture, specs, list price, and no. available. Put in your Zip, and then click "Quick Quote".
You'll see actual prices from your local gun stores, plus their total with sales tax. Good quick way to get an idea of street price to compare to Internet prices.

My last purchase was a Buck Mark UDX. My "favorite local guy" had the lowest price. Along with his usual great service. But, I knew that. He likes the "Gun Genie" system.
It does require a fairly big credit card downpayment to get it shipped. But, I got to examine the gun before I accepted it and paid "the rest".
Davidson's promises 48 hour delivery. And their "lifetime warranty" against manufacturing defects.

I have NO connection to Davidson's. They do have their wholesale distributor operation at my local airport.


----------



## adjohns3

By ALL the comparisons I do, i.e. online auctions, local gunshows etc, the absolute best price, and service comes from GALLERY OF GUNS. You get to enter your zipcode and get the names of several LOCAL dealers who will sell you the gun at the lowest price I have seen.


----------



## prof_fate

The gun genie is interesting...but wrong. It lists the gun I got 10 days ago, at the shop I bought it at and the price shown is $55 more than I paid as a newbie customer just walking in the door.
It pays to check around I guess. And don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## snoooop

This is my favorite gun site

www.armslist.com

It is kinda like craigslist but only for firearms.


----------



## Jrags

www.shootersplus.com.
I just picked up a Sig P226 that I ordered from them Thursday. Was gonna order from Buds but they tried to tack on a 30.00 credit card fee.


----------



## fuze

budsgunshop.com and grabagun.com have both been good for me. They usually have very low prices on the items i'm looking at.


----------



## Todd

Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply


----------

